# القديســه ريتـــــــــــــــــــا



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

* 					[FONT=&quot]القديســه ريتـــــــــــــــــــا
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شفيعة المستحيلات  
[/FONT]*​ *  					تقديم الأب : يوسف عبا*






 					جسد  					القديسة ريتا المحفوظ  					بعيدا عن البلى والفساد الى اليوم مسجى داخل الكنيسة  					
 					يؤمّه آلاف الزواّر سنويا
 في  					اليوم الثاني من وصول وفد رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك  					روما قادما من الأراضي المقدسة توجه صباح يوم الثلاثاء المصادف  					9 أيار شمالا قاصدا قرية روكا..  					بورينا التابعة لمدينة كاشيا الواقعة في منطقة جميلة في أواسط  					ايطاليا شمالي روما العاصمة ، للتبرك بجسد القديسة وطلب  					شفاعتها .
 					ريتا .. يعني الدرّة والزهرة البيضاء ذات القلب  					الذهبي . أجل هو أبهى من الدرّة والزهرة الرائعة .. هو تقوى  					وطهارة وسخاء .. هي شفيعة المستحيلات .. هذا لقبها .. امرأة  					حديدية ذاقت من الآلام الوانها وصادفت الشاق المستحيل في  					حياتها ، فلم تيأس ، بل تسلّحت بالصبر والصلاة ، بالأماتة  					والتقشف ، فذلّلت العقبات الجسام وانتصرت على الباطل، غير  					هيّابة ما احاق بها من آلام مبرحة فنالت مبتغاها.






*  					منظر عام لقرية القديسة ريتا  					دي كاشيا*​ *  					هنا ملخص حياة القديسة ريتا  					لفائدة المؤمنين*​ *  
*

  					في قرية " روكابورينا" الصغيرة التابعة لمدينة كاشيا  					ولدت ريتا سنة 1381  					وسميت الطفلـة في العمـاد " مـاركـريـتـا " وسماهـا الأقـارب  					اختصارا  					"  					ريتـا " تحبّبـا . وكانـت وحيدة لوالديهـا  					اللذيـن بذلا قصـارى  					جهدهمـا فـي توفيـر تربيـة مسيحيـة أصيلـة لهـا  					. إلا أن المحيـط  					الذي عاشت فيـه ريتـا الصغيـرة كان مشحونـاً  					بالأحقـاد  					والخصومات التـي تؤدي غالبـاً إلى الأنتقـام  					والقتـل . 
 					وما أن بلغـت الفتـاة الثانيـة عشــر من سنهـا  					،  					حتـى خطبهـا شـاب اسمه باولـو مانشينـو ، وهو  					من أبنـاء  					القريـة ويعمـل لحساب أحد الأقطاعيين . وكان  					باولـو حاد  					الطبع شرس الأخلاق ، علـى النقيض من ريتـا  					الوديعـة  					المتدينـة . لكـن الزواج لم يتم إلا سنة 1387 ،  					لإنهماك باولـو في  					الصراعات الدائـرة في المنطقـة  					. 
 					وتوفي والد ريتـا بعـد  					مدة قصيرة من زواجها ، وتبعتـه والدتهـا الى  					اللحد ، ممـا  					سبـب حزنـاً عميقـاً في نفس ريتـا . وكانت  					سنوات الزواج الأولى  					صعبة لريتـا ، بالنظر إلى طبـع زوجهـا وميوله  					إلى العنف  					والشراسـة . ولكنها حاولت أن تتكيف مع وضعهـا  					الجـديـد ، وأن  					تفهم وتتحمل مسؤليات حالتهـا الزوجية . فأخذت  					ترفع  					الصلوات الحارة على نية زوجهـا وتتفانـى في  					خدمته واكتسـاب  					رضـاه وثقتـه ، وتبذل جهدهـا في استئصال البغض  					من قلبه  					وتوجيه مشاعره نحو الخير والسلام 
 					وأنجبت ريتا  					ولدين توأمين ، سمي أحدهما جان جاكومو ، والآخر  					باولو  					ماريــا . وعكفت الأم الشابة على تربية ولديها  					وتوجيههما  					إلى الخير والمحبة منذ صغرهما. وكان لميلادهما  					تأثيـر  					إيجابي في نفس الوالد الذي هدأ قليلاً في  					تصرفاته ، ولم  					يعـد يحمل السلاح 
 					إلا  					أن زوج ريتـا اغتيل في أحد الليالي ، بينما كان  					عائداً من كاشيا  					إلى قريتـه . وقبـل وفاته سمعوهُ يتلفظ بكلمات  					الغفران لقاتليه ،  					وانكبت ريتـا المنكوبـة علـى جثمانه وقالـت : "  					أغفر له يا رب ،  					خلـّص نفسـه ، أغفـر له كما أغفر لقاتليه " .  					وكان ذلك سنـة   1404  					، وكان عمـر ريتـا اذ ذاك 34 عامـاً . وعكفت على الإهتمام  					بولديها ، وكانت علـى علـم بما يدور في خاطرهما  					من عواطف  					الثأر لوالدهمـا . فأخذت تصلي وتطلب من اللـه  					أن يمنـع وقـوع  					هذه الجـريمة . وحاولت تهدئة الولديـن وحملهمـا  					علـى الغفـران  					لقاتلـي والدهمـا . وإذ لم تجد محاولاتهـا  					نفعـاً ، عمدت إلى  					اسلـوب بطولـي : التمست من اللـه أن يأخذهمـا  					قبل أن  					يرتكبـا الجريمة التي ينويان اقترافهـا .  					واستجاب اللـه إلى  					تضـرع هذه الوالدة القديسة ، فتوفي الولدان ،  					الواحد تلو الآخر ، خلال سنة 1405  					!   
 					وجدت  					ريتا نفسهـا أمام فراغ هائل . ولكنها لم تيأس .  					بل ،  					امتثالاً للمشورة الأنجيلية ، باعت كل ما كانت  					تملكه  					ووزعت كل شيء على الفقراء والمحتاجين وعلى  					المشاريع  					الخيرية ، وقررت الدخول إلى دير مريم المجدلية  					للراهبات  					الأوغسطينيات في منطقة كاشيـا . إلا أن راهبات  					الدير رفضنهـا  					.  					واعادت ريتـا الكـرة مرات عديـدة ، ولكنهـا لم  					تتلـق سوى الرفـض  					القـاطع  لكونهـا أرملة وزوجة قتيـل ! لكـن  					اللـه القديـر دبّر  					لهـا أمر دخولهـا إلـى الدير بصورة خارقة ، إذ  					نقلهـا إلى  					الدير ليلاً ، ووجدتها الراهبـات صباحاً في  					قاعة  					الدير بطريقة مدهشة . فلم يستطع الراهبات إلا  					الرضوخ لإرادة  					الله ، وقبلن ريتـا في الديـر سنـة 1406  					. 
 					تحققـت امنية ريتـا ، فما أسعدهـا ! وبعـد سـنة  					الأبتداء ،  					أبرزت نذورها الرهبانيـة . وعليها من الآن ،  					أكثر من ذي قبل ، أن  					تنشـر المحبة حولهـا ، وأن تكون رسولة للسلام .  					والكرمة  					الموجودة حتـى الآن في فناء الدير تشهد لطاعة  					ريتا التـي ،  					نزولاً عنـد أمر رئيستهـا ، زرعت غصـن كرمة  					يابسـاً وسقتـه  					طوال سنـة كاملة ، وإذا بالغصن اليابس يليـن ،  					وتنبـت في  					أطرافـه براعم خضراء ، ويصبح كرمة باسقـة  					الأغصان ما تـزال  					حتـى اليوم تعطـي الدير ظلهـا وعناقيدهـا  					اللذيـذة 
 					وفي جمعة الآلام سنة 1432 ، تأثرت ريتـا  					كثيـراً  					بكلمـت الراهـب الخطيـب الذي تحدث عن آلآم  					المسيح . وفي  					طريق العودة من كنيـسة الخورنية ، أخذت تراجع  					حياتها فـي  					جميع مراحلها . وعنـد وصولهـا الديـر ، دخلت  					صومعتهـا  					وعكفت على صلاة مضطرمة أمام الصليب ، وتأمل  					عميق وإنخِطاف  					روحي . وإذا بها تشعر بأن اكليل الشوك الذي كلل  					به رأس  					يسـوع قد وضع على رأسهـا ، فأهتز له جسمهـا ،  					وشحـب  					لونهـا وتدلـى رأسهـا علـى صدرها في شبه غيبوبة  					أليمة  					.  					وأصيب جبينها بجروح نتيجة إنغـراس شوكة من  					الأكليل فيـه  					.  					واستمر هذا الجرح ينزف مدة خمسة عشـرة سنة ،  					وكان  					علامة علـى اشتراك ريتـا في آلام الفادي  					اشتراكـاً  					مسـتمراً ، ولم يختف مؤقتـاً إلا خلال زيارتهـا  					لروما  					. 					وكان هذا الجرح  					يسبب لهـا آلاماً شديدة وحرجاً كبيراً أمام  					أخواتهـا  					الراهبات . ثم جاء مرض آخر سنة 1443 ، وأرغمها  					على ملازمة  					الفراش في صومعتها طوال أربع أعوام 
 					وفي شهر  					كانون الثاني سنة 1447 ، تذكرت ريتـا قريتهـا  					ومنزلهـا  					وحديقتهـا ، وتمنت أن يؤتي لهـا بوردة من تلك  					الحديقـة من  					ثمرة  التين ، وطلبت ذلك من المرأة التي  					ترافقهـا . ويا لدهشة  					هذه المرأة حينما لاحظت صباح اليوم التالي ان  					امنية ريتـا  					تحققـت فعـلاً ،  فحملت إليها الوردة والتينتين  					.                                         
 					وفي فجر 22 ايار 1457 ، لفظت  					ريتـا أنفاسهـا الأخيـرة وهي في السابعـة و  					السبعيـن من سنهـا . ويقال أن نواقيس  					الدير شرعت تقرع بشدة تلقائياً عند وفاتهـا .  					وتجاوبت  					معهـا نواقيـس كنائـس كاشيـا كلهـا. وبعد موتها  					كثرت  					الأعاجيـب التـي جرت بشفاعتهـا ، وشعَ جبينهـا  					جمالاً ، وفاضَت  					منها رائحـة زكيـة . ودُفِنَ جُثمانهـا في  					ديرهـا . وسرعان ما  					أصبح محجـة تقصدهـا جموع غفيـرة من الناس .  					وحينمـا بوشـر  					بدعوى تطويبهـا ، وفتـح قبرهـا ، عايـن  					الحاضرون أن  					جثمانهـا قد بقـى سالمـاً وهو مايزال هكـذا حتى  					الآن . ومرت  					سنـوات طويلـة علـى وفـاة ريتـا ، وفي سنـة  					1628 ، أعلنت ريتـا  					طوباوية ، وفي سنـة 1900 ، أعلنهـا البابا لاون  					الثالث عشـر  					قديسـة. 
  					هكـذا أعطـت القديسة  					ريتـا مثـالاً رائعاً لكل راهبة ، ولكـل شابة  					وأمرأة مسيحية  					بسخائهـا وإيمانهـا وتقواهـا ... وهي اليـوم  					تدعو الجميــع الى  					الأقتـداء بهـا كمـا اقتدت هي بالمسيـح .  					فعسانـا نتعلـم  					منهـا أن درب القداسة ، يمر من خلال الحقائـق  					اليومية ، ومن  					 خلال خدمة اخوتنا البشر . 





































صور كنائس  بأسم القديسه ريتــــا




























 















 
​[/FONT]


----------



## اليعازر (15 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا للمجهود

الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكرا للمجهود
> 
> الرب يباركك*


ربنا يبارك
مرورك المحب
شكراااا جداااا


----------



## محب مايكل (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا حبيب قلبي النهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا لمحبتك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

جميل وقصتها حلوه قوى 
ميرسى كتير يا استاذ 
الرب معاك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> جميل وقصتها حلوه قوى
> ميرسى كتير يا استاذ
> الرب معاك​


بركه صلاتها
معاكم والجميع
شكرااا لذووووووقك​


----------



## sausan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> بركه صلاتها
> معاكم والجميع
> 
> شكرااا لذووووووقك​


 انا من محبين القديسة ريتا جدا .لقد ذرتها مرتين في ايطاليا 
في بلدة كاشا .من اجمل  اماكن هذه البلد كنيسة القديسة ريتا .والدير الذي عاشت فيه .والعجائب التي حصلت عليها من يسوع ,وبيتها 
حياتها المليئة بلاحداس  المحذنة .التي عشتها .حتى الممات .فيا قديسة ريتا صلي لاجل 
كل البشر وبلاخص المتعبدون لك  لانك شفيعة الامور المصتعصية امين:new8:


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

sausan قال:


> انا من محبين القديسة ريتا جدا .لقد ذرتها مرتين في ايطاليا
> في بلدة كاشا .من اجمل  اماكن هذه البلد كنيسة القديسة ريتا .والدير الذي عاشت فيه .والعجائب التي حصلت عليها من يسوع ,وبيتها
> حياتها المليئة بلاحداس  المحذنة .التي عشتها .حتى الممات .فيا قديسة ريتا صلي لاجل
> كل البشر وبلاخص المتعبدون لك  لانك شفيعة الامور المصتعصية امين:new8:



بركه صلاتها مع الجميع
شكرااا​


----------



## sausan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا قديسة ريتا العظيمة يا من بصلواتك استجاب الرب لك فيما تطلبين 
تشفعي  للمسيحين عند الله ليرفع عنهم الاهانات والظلم امين


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

sausan قال:


> يا قديسة ريتا العظيمة يا من بصلواتك استجاب الرب لك فيما تطلبين
> تشفعي  للمسيحين عند الله ليرفع عنهم الاهانات والظلم امين


شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
مرور جميل جدا​


----------



## فادى محب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخى فـــادى
للمرور الغالى
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## rania79 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

صواتها تكون معنا
ميرسى ع الصور وقصتها لانى اول مرة اعرفها


----------



## angil sky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بركه صلواتها تكون معانا امين
وشكرااا للموضوع الرااائع


----------



## شميران (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك يانهيسي والرب يحميك


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> صواتها تكون معنا
> ميرسى ع الصور وقصتها لانى اول مرة اعرفها


آمين
شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> بركه صلواتها تكون معانا امين
> وشكرااا للموضوع الرااائع


آمين يا يسوع
شكرااا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شميران قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك يانهيسي والرب يحميك


شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يباركك


----------

